# Tile/Lath Demo



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, it sucks.

What have you found that makes this as easy as it can be?

I have, pneumatic scrapers, demo hammers, etc.

I am on a relatively big demo project with 12x12 porcelain over lathe on wood, and have found that just beating the existing tiles with a sledge, then using a manual floor scraper to pry the lathe up is easiest. I am following that with the 7" cup wheel and dust buddy for residue/staples.

Any other lessons learned with this type of demo?


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry Aaron...that's about as good as it gets. No easy way.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

We used large sheets of Ram Board layered below the demo wall and as we dropped material used the Ram Board to pick it up quickly and dump it in the cans.

I find that a flat backed shovel is the best demo tool. You can slap the back, nock of material and then pick it up straight away.

Most times I have meetings when then this work is going on. Imagine that. LOL


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

You're in CO....hire illegals, $10/hr cash.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

gloves, mask, 3' demo bar....


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

To me, every job is different. Hell every square foot is different on different jobs. 

One job will tear up easy, then the next it takes forever.

One square foot will take all you got, then the next square foot you can tear out with your bare hands.

Adaptation is the best tool to own when remodeling! IMO


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> To me, every job is different. Hell every square foot is different on different jobs.
> 
> One job will tear up easy, then the next it takes forever.
> 
> ...


armed with nothing more than a pair of goggles and some adaptation, CrpntrFrk will have er under controll in no time:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

world llc said:


> armed with nothing more than a pair of goggles and some adaptation, CrpntrFrk will have er under controll in no time:thumbsup::thumbup:












I like it. 

It's like a catch line for my movie.:laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is what I used.. And 3 Illegals at 10 an hour.. CO's lost cousin was one of them..


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> This is what I used.. And 3 Illegals at 10 an hour.. CO's lost cousin was one of them..


i didnt think you people used trojans :whistling


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> And 3 Illegals at 10 an hour


Wow...that's a lot for illegals. Up here you can get them for under $7. 

Or you can get them here.....www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukh4FB5RUT8

It's a oldie but goody!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ohh man !... Lol


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

world llc said:


> i didnt think you people used trojans :whistling


That's why he used my cousin. We roman catholics think birth control is not feeding them later.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Easy way to do it.

imagine you have an area 10 x 10... find reference point like you would if you were laying...demo tiles in given area.

Use angle grinder/circular saw with diamond blade to cut through mortar bed and lath...use large pry-bar to get underneath the lath and pry it off...pray they stapled it or roofing nailed it..sometimes they put washers down...gets bad...also hope that underfloor didnt rot so it goes well.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Remove biggest chunks possible......my theory.......within reason.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Groutface said:


> Remove biggest chunks possible......my theory.......within reason.


Now thats some advice. I prefer small porclean splinters..


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Now thats some advice. I prefer small porclean splinters..


Splinters in my knee pads. Bazinga


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We sub out all our large tile demos. It seems like the guys that just demo can do it cheaper than even using in house guys.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

We don't have that luxury. Nothing in town or close to in town offers that service for close to the price. These guys have a monopoly and charge what they want.....same company that does the asbestos abatement......we get stuck with the vacuum tunnels, air scrubbers and rotary hammers.....GREAT.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll send some brown bothers your way, right away Face.. 

Andale ! Andale !..


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Lmao......gettin too old for demo anyways.....send em....


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I ended up taking out about 2600 pounds of the tile/lathe/mortar. I think the largest piece of tile I got was about 3" square. Most of it was smaller.

I used a large floor scraper to pry the lathe up, and that worked pretty well.

Also, my cup wheel with a dust buddy was used to cut off the million or two staples that remained in the floor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> This is what I used.. And 3 Illegals at 10 an hour.. CO's lost cousin was one of them..


Wow, all that demo and you left the cabinets uncovered?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cabinets went untouched.. That is how good illegals are..

Yeauhh !


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

generally taping off entrances with poly and tape and cabinets on bigger kitchens takes a day on its own here


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wow, all that demo and you left the cabinets uncovered?


The only thing cabinets (and everything else) will do is be dust magnets.
Sometimes, pallets of material will have a sheet of carboard on the bottom, so the nails/splinters don't puncture the bag(s). Keep those. Many different ways to skin a cat and that's just one. 

The biggest thing is to get people to actually think of things like this. I just hired two of my white brothers because I gave them little guidance and they did quite well, thinking ahead and being respectful of the job. The two brownies will be gone after this job as I am tired of cleaning up after them and their modelo cans. There's now a paper bag by the commode...and there's used toilet paper in it....cultural thing.....


----------

